# Has anyone driven for Favor



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm in the Dallas area and while making a pick up for uber eats I saw 3 couriers in the restaurant working for Favor. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them they could share.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UEDriverMK said:


> I'm in the Dallas area and while making a pick up for uber eats I saw 3 couriers in the restaurant working for Favor. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them they could share.


I did two deliveries with them that it.Waste of time you have to put in every order.


----------



## ash123 (Nov 28, 2017)

I tried one night from 9-3AM and one morning. I could never manage to net minimum wage, much less gross it. I didn't even account for mileage, just time and gas. I think it would work for a person that lives downtown and bikes it or someone that only has to travel less than a half mile to deliver then immediately get notified with a new order. 

Couple of problems I noticed: At many restaurants, to go orders are picked up at the bar. The bartender will bring it to you, process your bill. Most of the time they will get a small $1-$2 tip for doing this, not much but they didn't do much, but they did something. Favor does not tip these people, they know this. This means they will make sure everyone at the bar is taken care of before getting around to you. I found that out on my first ever run, took off the Favor shirt after I got back to my car.
Tips on Favor come to the customer as a second charge beside the main delivery fee. They don't want to deal with a second small charge on their credit card just to tip. Door Dash comes thru as one charge.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

It's about $3.25 *flat* for pick up and delivery combined, *no mileage*. There's no favor app/tablet for the restaurant, the "runner" or customer service places the order via phone or favor runner does it live during pick up like a regular customer.

Chipotle is by far the biggest Favor restaurant in DFW area. They do not take phone orders, so you wait in line like everybody else. The lines get long at lunch, let me tell ya.. So then, you use a favor credit card with a $300 limit that favor gives you to pay for the food since Favor is not "integrated" in any way.

Also, they want you to wear a stupid looking light blue t-shirt that is designed to look like a tuxedo for some reason. The original founders were two college kids from Austin who started a similar service on UT Austin campus called burritos and beers. They tried to take Favor nationwide and received a ton of start up funds, but failed, and retreated back to Texas where they are doing OK, not great, ATM.

PROS: Chipotle! Better tips due to a decent begging for tips "system". Hourly guarantees in some markets. Up to maybe $12 an hour or more. TEXAS ONLY.

CONS: Not integrated so you are waiting for food all the time. $3.25 FLAT pay regardless of mileage.. The stupid light blue "Tuxedo" uniform. GASP. Guaranteed shifts GO FAST.. You may not get full time hours under guarantee. Nice culture though, and BOY, do they know how to KISS BUTT for tips!


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like crap, no mileage. I'm doing Postmates and the tips are really great. In fact I will be in Dallas in a couple of weeks and thinking of doing it while I am there. No shifts or such, just logon and wait like the vulture you are.


----------

